# Start of show season



## pond1954 (Dec 15, 2011)

Just getting started on my show season. I don't get to too many shows a year but I do enjoy the few I get to. I got the two main show tractors out for a photo op and got them up on the trailer for next weekend. They just fit on the trailer together. Not much room to spare. This will be the first show for the Speedex.


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

Lookin' good! 

I've been to a couple of shows so far this season, another one in a couple of weeks. September is my busy month, three events so far! ~~ grnspot


----------

